# would a waterford cheltenham gag be much different to a standard one?



## charliehands (11 November 2012)

sorry if this is basic question but i recently took my horse out on a cross country ride, sort of hunt type day. i had her in a cheltenham gag and she still was strong enough to put her head down and tank, no amount of pulling from me would get her to stop. i really dont know what to try next, we go out on hacks with 3 other people and i can alternate between front and back even cantering but when we go out on a fun ride or hunt she is just un stopppable and wants to be at the front. 
so as I've already said i took her out in a cheltenham with a flash on and may as well have gone in a headcollar for what good it did! have been reading about waterfords for horses that put their heads down and go but im not sure if it would be any different to my normal cheltenham?
smirnoff ice for people who can help


----------



## RunToEarth (11 November 2012)

yes, I hunted my coloured in one with success, however they are quite hard come by and expensive so I would try to borrow one before you invest. I did find that it made is mouth sore though, which is what you would expect when something leans on a Waterford.


----------



## gunnergundog (11 November 2012)

Ditto above!  The mouthpiece will 'break' if they take hold *and you give the rein*, thereby giving them nothing to lean on /pull against.


----------



## charliehands (12 November 2012)

Thank you for the replys, the idea that there's almost no mouthpiece when she leans seems scary though! I'll see if I can borrow one from a bit bank


----------



## Archiepoo (12 November 2012)

i saw a hunting report with a cheltenham gag and 2 reins which was for the same problem you have ,meesha on this thread rides in them http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=542885


----------

